# All he needed was some TLC!



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Just posting some updated pics of my APHA Gelding, 13 yrs old, 14.2/3hh 
Sweet horse with nice training in western pleasure, some jumping and now Barrels  we lost some training time (3 weeks) after he got caught in the fence but hes back to getting worked 3 days a week 
This was Diesel on his first day with me 2/6/12








This is Diesel Now!:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He looks great!


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks I was concerned he would be difficult to turn and get his weight up but its was much easier than I thought because it turns out hes and easy keeper


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

I used to own a gelding that looked pretty close to that with the lazy K brand 
You did a great job too by the way!!



His name was Levi and i unfortunately sold him when i got pregnant last year  he was a fun project!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks great! Look at that butt! Great job with him. I bet he'll even look better and better with more time in the saddle.


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

awww I want another one from lazy K ! Hes super cute!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

blackdieselpony said:


> thanks I was concerned he would be difficult to turn and get his weight up but its was much easier than I thought because it turns out hes and easy keeper


 
Before you know it, you 'll have to be watching he doesn't get overweight!
He's a handsome horse who radiates your good care.


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

blackdieselpony said:


> awww I want another one from lazy K ! Hes super cute!!


Omg i know me toooo!! They throw the best colts/fillies! Their pick-a-colt sale is coming up first week of May and i want to go soooooo badly! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Same brand on those two horses .. lol ... Lazy K.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

WAY TO GO! HE looks Awesome!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

He's looking great. Just look at that booty!


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

MissKriss said:


> Omg i know me toooo!! They throw the best colts/fillies! Their pick-a-colt sale is coming up first week of May and i want to go soooooo badly!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know right!! I totally browsed their web page last night and its a good thing I didn't see any as pudry as Diesel cause that could have been bad  but are they all super small pony sizes? Cause Levi and Diesel look about the same hight and their stallions are about 15hh or close to that. I noticed that the lazy K ranch horses tend to have Issues related to being over breed (I think) Diesel has multiple issues IE: clubed hoof, skin sensitivity, eye problems... Did Levi have issues like that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I think he looks great.....but a word of caution.......I wouldn't want even one more ounce of weight on him (would actually like to see him loose a few pounds through conditioning).....I am actually starting to see fat pockets on him especially on his butt!

Nice looking horse!

Super Nova


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

an amazing job!


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone I he is actually on pasture grass and show glo and we are working on getting a smaller area made for him so we can start his diet LOL! but getting worked 3x a week is helping too!


----------

